# Micro USB port burnt. Need to unroot and lock



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

Somehow last night my charging port started smoking. I was using the stock wall charger and usb cord. The current state of my phone is working however I cannot charge or mount to my computer to transfer data. I think this is a item that can go under warrenty but my device is unlocked and running custom rom. Seems the only method for unrooting / locking requres mounting to my computer and adb interface. This option is a no go for me becaue the micro usb is burnt and not working. Does anybody know of any other options? I'm freaking out here.

Thanks,


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure what to tell you there. However, the microUSB port doing this has nothing to do with it being rooted. That's the fight I'd have with them. I can see if your CPU went bad from crazy overclocking or something like that but this issue seems to have absolutely nothing to do with root.


----------



## prostang (Mar 1, 2012)

I am on the cusp of having mine replaced due to dropping data & signal several times a day. I need to know how to do this as well.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

My sig. Post 3 has the link.

Sorry, on phone and driving!


----------



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

There is an app in the Play Store that will lock the bootloader for you. No idea how you can remove root access though. I sent in my phone for a USB port that wouldn't charge last week and it was locked but still rooted...no problems from Verizon.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Stock Unrooted and Locked with no USB!
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19864-vzwsprintgsmguide-ultimate-galaxy-nexus-guide-unlockrootflash-romsfaq/page__st__40#entry759280


----------



## AdiktiveDrumZ (Aug 21, 2011)

Maybe try one of the wifi file explorers from the play store to push the stock image. Then use the app by chainfire mobile Oden pro https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.mobileodin.pro. It's an on device flasher. I have not done this but it's worth a shot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Just send it to Samsung, they won't care.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

joshoid said:


> Somehow last night my charging port started smoking. I was using the stock wall charger and usb cord. The current state of my phone is working however I cannot charge or mount to my computer to transfer data. I think this is a item that can go under warrenty but my device is unlocked and running custom rom. Seems the only method for unrooting / locking requres mounting to my computer and adb interface. This option is a no go for me becaue the micro usb is burnt and not working. Does anybody know of any other options? I'm freaking out here.
> 
> Thanks,


Hey man make sure your USB cable works on another device. I thought my USB port was broke on my phone but happened to be the samsung charger.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

joshoid said:


> Somehow last night my charging port started smoking. I was using the stock wall charger and usb cord. The current state of my phone is working however I cannot charge or mount to my computer to transfer data. I think this is a item that can go under warrenty but my device is unlocked and running custom rom. Seems the only method for unrooting / locking requres mounting to my computer and adb interface. This option is a no go for me becaue the micro usb is burnt and not working. Does anybody know of any other options? I'm freaking out here.
> 
> Thanks,


And make sure its not an LG or off brand some Dont work on the nexus. Or any Samsung for that matter in most cases.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

joshoid said:


> Somehow last night my charging port started smoking. I was using the stock wall charger and usb cord. The current state of my phone is working however I cannot charge or mount to my computer to transfer data. I think this is a item that can go under warrenty but my device is unlocked and running custom rom. Seems the only method for unrooting / locking requres mounting to my computer and adb interface. This option is a no go for me becaue the micro usb is burnt and not working. Does anybody know of any other options? I'm freaking out here.
> 
> Thanks,


The Glados kernel and control app allows you to lock and unlock the bootloader without using any wires. You can get the stock ROM and all that to your phone by using dropbox or something to download them on your computer, upload to dropbox, and download from the box to your phone's SD card.


----------



## uh-oh (May 31, 2012)

Mikesevenfold said:


> There is an app in the Play Store that will lock the bootloader for you. No idea how you can remove root access though. I sent in my phone for a USB port that wouldn't charge last week and it was locked but still rooted...no problems from Verizon.


Until they charge you $ 299. ;-)
I have a new phone on it's way to me for a usb problem, though mine is the opposite. Phone keeps thinking it's charging when it's not and won't deepsleep.


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the great feedback. Need to get a external battery charger but will definitely use these tips!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

joshoid said:


> Thanks for all the great feedback. Need to get a external battery charger but will definitely use these tips!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I can't faithfully recommend this...so do so at your own risk.
But splice a micro USB cord up and attach the wires directly to the battery.


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Stock Unrooted and Locked with no USB!
> http://rootzwiki.com..._40#entry759280


i looked for the .tar odin files but am confused. there are two options, 1 for pda button 1 for phone button. what is the difference?


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

joshoid said:


> i looked for the .tar odin files but am confused. there are two options, 1 for pda button 1 for phone button. what is the difference?


Phone is the radio file.
Navigate to the thread linked in the tutorial and flash the stock radios before using mobile odin.
Then don't use the phone.tar file.


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

Do I need to relash phone files if running aokp?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> I can't faithfully recommend this...so do so at your own risk.
> But splice a micro USB cord up and attach the wires directly to the battery.


Doing that for too long will cause the battery to explode. Lithium explosions are not pretty to be around when they happen to spontaniously explode from the voltage and current not being properly controlled.

If you're going to manually try charging anything, use a multimeter and figure out which parts of the dock ports on the side of the phone correlate to positive and negative and charge via that. Only 2 of them are going to be for charging.


----------



## joshoid (Jul 28, 2011)

So here is what I did and please let me know if this isn't thorough enough. Using the team black hat app I downloaded the full 4.0.4 with radio and bootloader. I flashed and through ea files removed "su" from xbin then deleted the apk file. Looks like stock unrooted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mdrentz (Oct 25, 2011)

Idk if anyone has mentioned this yet but SuperSU has a full unroot option under settings


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Skimming this topic...

Glados Control in the play store can relock a bootloader.
Dropbox or Airdroid can get your files to the device without a chord.
Honestly, if you flash a stock rom and still have root access I doubt anyone will care, but then again I'm just assuming.


----------



## blaine07 (Jul 18, 2011)

Didn't read all this but... if port is all that's wrong its easy to do onesself. Cheaper than insurance cost. I did mine for ~$30 & 15 minutes of my time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## esmier (Oct 7, 2011)

Jubakuba said:


> Stock Unrooted and Locked with no USB!
> http://rootzwiki.com..._40#entry759280


I had the same issue a few weeks back, this guide really works and got my nexus out the door with a locked bootloader and stock ROM without a hitch.


----------

